# Posted here as well...



## Cryozombie (Jun 1, 2003)

I found this, I think its pretty cool... 

"Does your Martial Arts school have a symbol or crest?? Well, send us a copy of your crest, emblem, symbol, or logo and we can make a real metal Tsuba with it!! Schools please Contact Us for details and prices. All arts and styles welcome!"

http://www.japaneseswordsltd.com/frames.html


----------



## arnisador (Jun 2, 2003)

There's a nice collection of pictures of tsubas there too.


----------

